# Need help finding a reputable breeder/trainer



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello all! 

I am new to this forum and need a little help!

I have talked with a few trainers/breeders and need some references.

Is anyone familair with this breeder?

German Shepherd Breeders, Trained German Shepherds, Imports, Puppies For Sale, West German Shepherd, Trained German Shepherds For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder

I have talked to the Director on the phone about finding my family a match and I really liked everything he had to say compared to some of the other ones.

If you have another company or breeder to refer I am looking for an IMPORTED GSD and have a hefty budget.

Thank you!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What area are you looking in? Are you willing to ship a pup? Did you want a puppy or an adult trained dog? Did you want a showline or a workingline? What did you want to do with this dog? Do you only want an import? There are some very nice dogs here already. Just saying.


----------



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Elaine said:


> What area are you looking in? Are you willing to ship a pup? Did you want a puppy or an adult trained dog? Did you want a showline or a workingline? What did you want to do with this dog? Do you only want an import? There are some very nice dogs here already. Just saying.


I was looking at TRAINED working adults in Germany around 2-3 years of age. The dog will be a family dog but must be highly trained in protection and obedience. I would rather the dog be a PURELY bred and trained dog from Germany with the German commands and extremely obedient. My budget is around 12K. And yes I do plan on shipping since I am in Texas.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know what Brian has right now but he could probably point you to another broker if he doesn't have any adult imports available. I don't think this site has been updated for a long time but has his phone number and some videos.

Protection Dogs by VIP Protection Dogs


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you planning on breeding? I know somebody selling a KKL1/SchH1 GSD for a great price if you do not plan on breeding. In NC. PM and I can send you the link.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Were you talking personal protection dog or SchH dog?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

KLZ86 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am new to this forum and need a little help!
> 
> ...


His working lines look legit to me. He had a litter that is sold out by V Black-Jack von der Teufelskehle who I like.


----------



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

How do I subscribe to a thread? I have to SEARCH for this thread in order to find it and reply.

No I do not plan on breeding but the dog will be coming in tact and I will have breeding rights, but I know nothing about it.

The dogs from this breeder are all trained in Shutzhend or however you spell it and to me that is a plus. I was told that this dog would be sent to me in "turn key" style. His commands would be very sharp and on point and impeccable breeding. I still need to call and get references from him while he is in the process of finding a good fit for my family. He said with his facility it normally takes about 10 days to make sure the dog is going to be what I want, then he will follow up with pictures and video and I can make a decision.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KLZ86 said:


> How do I subscribe to a thread? I have to SEARCH for this thread in order to find it and reply.


When I reply to a thread I'm automatically subscribed, but I'm not sure if this is a default setting or not. On the black bar above, there is a Quick Links option - click that, and scroll down to Miscellaneous, then Subscribed Threads. If there's nothing there, go to your Control Panel (User CP), also on the black bar, and go through your settings. 

But what is actually faster and easier for me is to click on Search on the black bar - there are two options, Find My Threads, for threads that you've started, and Find My Posts, for threads started by others that you've posted on.


----------



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bueller... bueller....bueller...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

only germany huh.
good luck


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You might also want to check with Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world and see what he can do for you. If he can't help you, he would be a great person to send you to someone that can.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

KLZ86 said:


> Bueller... bueller....bueller...


It sounds to me like you have your mind made up on where you are getting your dog. 

I mentioned breeding because, while intact, this dog sired a few litters and a few turned out to have mega esophagus, and at the request of the owner, was not to be a stud. 

If you are asking for opinions on where to get quality imports, I can only point you to where I got mine: Von Falkenhein AK9 Breeder (German Shepherd Breeder German Shepherd Puppies)

I wanted to do all the training and titling myself and didn't care for a fully trained GSD and, instead, went for a pup which I got from AK9. They also sell fully trained K9 imports too. -> 



> German Import
> V-Orex vom Arolser Holz- AVAILABLE
> Hips: a-normal (Excellent) Elbows: a-normal (Excellent)
> Show: V-KKL1 (Breed Survey 1st Class)
> ...


----------



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry. This website is really confusing and when I click on my thread it doesn't take me to the first page but rather the last... which is confusing.

I have purchased my dog and he will be arriving on Tuesday. I posted another thread of his videos if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KLZ86 said:


> Sorry. This website is really confusing and when I click on my thread it doesn't take me to the first page but rather the last... which is confusing.


That is also a setting in your User CP - this thread has a link on how to change it: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-why-do-i-see-all-posts-thread-backwards.html


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KLZ86 said:


> I was looking at TRAINED working adults in Germany around 2-3 years of age. The dog will be a family dog but must be highly trained in protection and obedience. I would rather the dog be a PURELY bred and trained dog from Germany with the German commands and extremely obedient. My budget is around 12K. And yes I do plan on shipping since I am in Texas.



Hate to say it, but the dog you just bought is nowhere near finished or "highly" trained. I hope you didn't pay 12k for that dog.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

KLZ86 said:


> I was told that this dog would be sent to me in "turn key" style. His commands would be very sharp and on point and impeccable breeding.


If this is true, you still need good support to maintain training after the dog arrives. My dogs don't respond to a stranger in a sharp and on point manner...well, mostly they don't respond at all. 
Sue


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> Hate to say it, but the dog you just bought is nowhere near finished or "highly" trained. I hope you didn't pay 12k for that dog.


Agreed.



justde said:


> If this is true, you still need good support to maintain training after the dog arrives. My dogs don't respond to a stranger in a sharp and on point manner...well, mostly they don't respond at all.


Also agree. Most dogs, and certainly most dogs of working breeds with some protective instinct in them, are not going to listen to just anyone, no matter how well they are trained. A bonding period is required to build a relationship with the dog. This is always the case when purchasing a trained dog, and also when sending a dog out for training. The dog has developed a relationship and means of communication with the trainer, but that doesn't translate to every person on the planet. Sure, some dogs will listen to anyone with a commanding voice... or a ball or treat... but IMO a GSD should not be amongst those. And *especially* not a dog that is being purchased for protection. What good is a protection dog who will blindly obey anyone and everyone giving commands whether the dog knows them or not?

Seems like you've encountered some good sales people in your search who are telling you what you think you want to hear....


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Hate to say it, but the dog you just bought is nowhere near finished or "highly" trained. I hope you didn't pay 12k for that dog.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

:help:


Mrs.K said:


> Hate to say it, but the dog you just bought is nowhere near finished or "highly" trained. I hope you didn't pay 12k for that dog.


 If so, someone in Germany must be very happy!!!


----------



## KLZ86 (Nov 1, 2012)

Geeze guys thanks for all the warm and fuzzy welcomes. 

Congrats to me!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

heres a congrats and hoping it works out for you. looking forward to pictures!


----------

